# Your new year's resolution for 2013...



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

What is it (if any?).

My one is simple, in terms of my participation on this forum, its to cut the rants (& long winded posts, getting wound up/too emotional, etc). 

In terms of real life its to do more exercise & to do more reading (esp. of stuff outside music).

How about you people?

I think that suspicions about NY resolutions are reasonable. You make them and break them at the drop of a hat. But if they are things that are achievable, then I don't think its bad to have a goal. That kind of approach has worked for me before...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

My forum resolution? Try to make it on here and there I suppose, since I'll be quite busy. I happen to like it here, actually. 

In terms of my immediate life? My goal for the year is to indulge myself in music, food, sex, and exploration. Also, to be even more serious about my studies than I ever have been in the past, which was pretty damn serious.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't make resolutions at any time.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I make resolutions at any time. I feel those who wait until New Years to do so are obviously of the mentality of failure.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I may or may not have a New Year's Resolution, I usually have the same goals all year round though: practice enough, practice efficiently, do research on my future education/career, overall keep improving.

But that I have certainty of.

There's a great thing in my life that I'm currently _uncertain _for:

Instead, I have something like a New Year's Hope... I feel like my soul is dying inside about something, and my prayer/hope is this next semester something _changes_ about it. It's now or never. It can't go on anymore, or I might just go MAD, like Arensky... I already feel unstable inside... it might just come on the outside this semester.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

New year's resolution - Date more models 
Revised: Date more
Revised: Get a date
Revised: One last time - Stop crying while ************.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

jani said:


> New year's resolution - Date more models
> Revised: Date more
> Revised: Get a date
> Revised: One last time - Stop crying while ************.


It could be worse. You could be living in Tromso with all those blind dates lol

I've never made a new year's resolution in all the years I've been alive.

Guess I won't be starting


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

New year resolution ? I don't know. I always take tons of resolution during the year and never really do what I decided. So I guess that if I take one now, there are even more probabilities that I won't be doing it.

Let's say... 

Being at the conservatoire from 8:00AM to 11:00PM would be quite nice. That's what I'll do when I'll have a car/find a solution to live closer to the conservatoire. Currently it's more like from 9 (or 8 if I can get up at 6) AM to 8 PM

On the top of working more on music, I should probably also read (and in general cultivate myself) more.

Working on my german more seriously. This one is a real resolution which will need a lot of work. But I need to got better at German. And English, since I suspect mine is pretty horrible but nobody on the internet tells it to me since it's not my mothertongue haha


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd say that NY resolutions kind of worked for me in the past in terms of giving myself a chance to do it with preparation & be realistic. I did it with smoking years back. I prepared myself mentally and it worked. A new year is more of a symbol for me than anything else, but it can be a powerful one. Maybe its just a good enough excuse to do something or stop doing something that you think you should have made a move on ages ago?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

1. Start with Yoga
2. Quit tobacco
3. Drink less alone


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

1) Continue learning the piano. This is my big one, I'm so excited to be doing this. I'm planning on starting my lessons in the next month or two. (I need to start researching to find a teacher soon)

2) Be less materialistic (Avoid the impulsive purchasing for more music constantly, buying things just to buy them, etc) I don't consider myself terribly materialistic, but more than I NEED to be. I think a general simplifying of my life wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like your piano venture is going really well! I wanted lessons for a lute, but can't find a lute teacher where I live. I've been messing around for a year and love it when I can't play the flute (for instance, when drinking toxic feline coffee).



> 2) Be less materialistic (Avoid the impulsive purchasing for more music constantly, buying things just to buy them, etc) I don't consider myself terribly materialistic, but more than I NEED to be. I think a general simplifying of my life wouldn't be a bad thing.


[/quote]

What are you buying next lol


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sonata said:


> 1) Continue learning the piano. This is my big one, I'm so excited to be doing this. I'm planning on starting my lessons in the next month or two. (I need to start researching to find a teacher soon)
> 
> 2) Be less materialistic (Avoid the impulsive purchasing for more music constantly, buying things just to buy them, etc) I don't consider myself terribly materialistic, but more than I NEED to be. I think a general simplifying of my life wouldn't be a bad thing.


It's a big record sale today, that is exactly what i am gonna do.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sonata said:


> ...
> 
> 2) Be less materialistic (Avoid the impulsive purchasing for more music constantly, buying things just to buy them, etc) I don't consider myself terribly materialistic, but more than I NEED to be. I think a general simplifying of my life wouldn't be a bad thing.


I was going to put buy less music as a NY resolution but this last year I've hardly bought any (& most of what I got was second hand stuff). I also went to less concerts. Speaking for myself, I kind of peaked and have now plateaued with music, esp. the classical. Other things have taken my interest & I've got loads of stuff to listen to, incl. much unlistened stuff (& unread music books) & I'm actually culling stuff too. I'm at the end of a cycle and sounds like you might be at the beginning.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Materialism is fun. Go away you idealists.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I was going to put buy less music as a NY resolution but this last year I've hardly bought any (& most of what I got was second hand stuff). I also went to less concerts. Speaking for myself, I kind of peaked and have now plateaued with music, esp. the classical. Other things have taken my interest & I've got loads of stuff to listen to, incl. much unlistened stuff (& unread music books) & I'm actually culling stuff too. *I'm at the end of a cycle and sounds like you might be at the beginning*.


I most certainly am. Actually, it's not a resolution, but I do plan to START going to live music events. I've been to concerts and music festivals before, but no symphonies, operas, etc. And that is something I'd really like to experience. Especially now that I'm starting to actively play music rather than just listening. Music is my biggest hobby now. I used to be a big hockey fan (still like it) but the National Hockey League has had a labor dispute all season, so I haven't been watching any. I have been reading more as well, a resurgence of a lifelong hobby. Another hobby, cooking, has kind of fallen by the wayside lately because we've been so busy and I'm too tired but it will pick up again at some point. TV I watch very little of these days, just a couple of days per week, and I don't miss it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sonata said:


> I most certainly am. Actually, it's not a resolution, but I do plan to START going to live music events. I've been to concerts and music festivals before, but no symphonies, operas, etc. And that is something I'd really like to experience. Especially now that I'm starting to actively play music rather than just listening. Music is my biggest hobby now. I used to be a big hockey fan (still like it) but the National Hockey League has had a labor dispute all season, so I haven't been watching any. I have been reading more as well, a resurgence of a lifelong hobby. Another hobby, cooking, has kind of fallen by the wayside lately because we've been so busy and I'm too tired but it will pick up again at some point. TV I watch very little of these days, just a couple of days per week, and I don't miss it.


Going to concerts is one of the best ways of supporting the Arts!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes concerts are great, not only for the music of course but also in a social way. I'm okay to go alone but going with a friend or acquaintance, it tends to be even better. I have went to concerts and introduced people to music in that way. & you know if you do live in a city or town with concerts on, well its logical to tap into that resource. I still plan to go to concerts in 2013 though, just not as rigorously as I did before.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Get back to weighing 170 pounds and learn an entirely different style of guitar.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Yes concerts are great, not only for the music of course but also in a social way. I'm okay to go alone but going with a friend or acquaintance, it tends to be even better. I have went to concerts and introduced people to music in that way. & you know if you do live in a city or town with concerts on, well its logical to tap into that resource. I still plan to go to concerts in 2013 though, just not as rigorously as I did before.


I would probably attend more concerts if it weren't for the people. I honestly just can't stand being in a room with hundreds of other people, there's something about the experience that makes me feel incredibly uneasy.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

NY resolutions? I had forgotten about those, but I have been resolving a lot recently by chance anyway, so I guess they can come under the same bracket.

Work more efficiently; not necessarily more. Take myself less seriously. Have more fun. This latter one probably sounds a bit strange but there you go.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> I would probably attend more concerts if it weren't for the people. I honestly just can't stand being in a room with hundreds of other people, there's something about the experience that makes me feel incredibly uneasy.


Viral incubators


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Sounds like your piano venture is going really well! I wanted lessons for a lute, but can't find a lute teacher where I live. I've been messing around for a year and love it when I can't play the flute (for instance, when drinking toxic feline coffee).


The flute and the lute then? Good deal! I'm a one-instrument person so far but I think it's neat when people like to learn multiple ones. Yeah, my venture has been going very well. I still can't play any full songs hands together, it's going to be awhile before I jump that hurdle! But it will take time and I'm patient.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The 'big' marker days for beginning any new personal regime are a bad idea. Resolve is resolve, when you decide you need some / more, estimate when you're ready and... start. That will be your 'anniversary' if it is a path changed which has stayed changed. 

To Meld it with another big day makes less of it to many, ergo -- bad idea.

It is also a terrible idea to 'announce' any self-revisions you are undertaking. 

So many announce they are going on a diet, going to cease smoking, etc. the announcing thereof also an unspoken plea to all acquaintances to 'help them stay on course.' 

That effectively is asking your personal community to be your baby sitter, your minder, "Are you sure you want that cigarette, that chocolate sundae..." Etc. Tacky -- and likelihood of success = 0.

You want to make a resolution, make it, when you can, and keep it to yourself = what I think of that, and the only advice (apart from do not do it NewYears, Christmas, Your Birthday...) I would give anyone wanting to make a resolution.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Crudblud said:


> I would probably attend more concerts if it weren't for the people. I honestly just can't stand being in a room with hundreds of other people, there's something about the experience that makes me feel incredibly uneasy.


I've got an acquaintance whose like that with movies. I don't have that problem but its not uncommon. All you can do is maybe try smaller venues. If you like chamber music or solo piano, it might work for you if you go to a small recital hall etc.

As for what Petrb says (being sceptical of NY resolutions) I can see what you're getting at. I have in the past announced changes I want to make (not only at new year) and of course failed. But that's life. With some things it worked. There was a guy on radio here today saying that for him, when he announced NY resolutions they tended to work, but when he didn't they tended to fail. But everyone is different.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sid James said:


> I've got an acquaintance whose like that with movies. I don't have that problem but its not uncommon. All you can do is maybe try smaller venues. If you like chamber music or solo piano, it might work for you if you go to a small recital hall etc.
> 
> As for what Petrb says (being sceptical of NY resolutions) I can see what you're getting at. I have in the past announced changes I want to make (not only at new year) and of course failed. But that's life. With some things it worked. There was a guy on radio here today saying that for him, when he announced NY resolutions they tended to work, but when he didn't they tended to fail. But everyone is different.


LOL. If you announce it, just for yourself adding that 'collective peer pressure,' well, that is like tacitly signing up for an analogous 12 step group... that seems to me rather the opposite of 'resolve.' as in 'resolution.'


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I would probably attend more concerts if it weren't for the people. I honestly just can't stand being in a room with hundreds of other people, there's something about the experience that makes me feel incredibly uneasy.


Ahhhh. An extreme self-consciousness, then. Could be too, more than a frisson of a sense of loss of self (ego there, m'boy.) I too can and occasionally have 'the taste of agoraphobia' -- often quietly conditioned by staying too much out of circulation to begin with, which of course means you are 'out of practice.'

Actually, when you are out, most people are so unaware of anything but themselves and / or their companions that you can truly rely on not being nearly as noticed as you think. What has always drawn me out is 'that' is going on 'there' and I really want to hear / see it, all discomfort (knowing it is but temporary) can be endured, because the event, once started, will 'make all that go away.'

And there is nothing like live, my friend


----------



## Hayze (Jul 4, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I would probably attend more concerts if it weren't for the people. I honestly just can't stand being in a room with hundreds of other people, there's something about the experience that makes me feel incredibly uneasy.


Sounds like Social Anxiety.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

To compose a Recorder sonata!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Hayze said:


> Sounds like Social Anxiety.


Yes, my therapist (for the brief time that I had one) arrived at the same conclusion.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pretty much as it's been for decades. To not step in puddles or poop.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Speaking for myself, I kind of peaked and have now plateaued with music, esp. the classical. Other things have taken my interest.


I'm feeling that way myself. I used to chase down new composers, read music books, mark up scores, and plan out concerts, but now I'm in a position where church-related things are opening up which are both compelling and absorbing, so my research time is more limited. Now I'll be relying on other forum members to keep me up to speed.

I think the new year is a good impetus to start any long-delayed changing process. Personally, I just hope to be better and more consistent at doing what I already know to do.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Listen to even more Stravinsky than I already do.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

To invade the board with more string quartet maniacal thread.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

-insert smiley-like storm cloud thingy here, for all the blustery words to come-

I think that if I make one that is supposed to be "the resolution of the year" I will feel immense pressure to work towards it and it will fall to pieces and a part of me will die. How about smaller things, reasonable things, even funny things?

Maybe I'll try to pin point that one thing that occupies my mind right now. Wait, there is no one thing, only a negativity that can find its manifestation in so many things and it may just be momentary. A new years hope could be that my identity be more grounded than it has since the beginning of puberty. 
I want to be relatively healthy(to my own personal experience) in mind and heart and feel like I'm liked and understood by some new friends(or improved/deeper relations with older ones?) whoever they might turn out to be, without becoming normal or boring in the least. I hope that doesn't turn out to be a bad thing to wish for... If it does, forget it.

Another thing I might consider is that I wish and hope for one or two interests, hobbies, ways of thinking, or other somethings, to come along that will capture my interest and attention and allow me some more *durable refuge* from positive and negative *self fixation*. I'm not trying to be all yoga like, just trying to find more altruism in me that is genuine(the BIG IRONY is that I am speaking so much of myself in this matter), and be a little more inspired about life.

As Oscar Wilde devastatingly put it: "ambition is the last refuge of failure." The cheeky jerk, why did he have to say that? Not all failure is bad I suppose, if it teaches you to work towards good things right? Some material or specific things that I work on regardless of the new years; a job and the ability to hold it, the privilege to drive legally, to move out and away from my family, to make real friends that I can regularly hang out with on different levels, to accordingly better cope with or avoid difficult or harmful people, to read a ton of books, get more knowledgable about the world. _Maybe I can find a renewed sense of love if I even have the capacity or lack thereof for that possibly meaningless word that I can barely stand to hear couples talk about._

Sometimes I just can't win.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy new years everyone, I was too busy typing something I didn't post to notice.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^I agree about the small things clavi. 'From little things big things grow' was the title of an Australian song. It was about politics & Aboriginal rights here, but it can be about anything really.

Anyway I'm glad nobody mentioned a boob job as a NY resolution or an enlargement of some other things ..


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Fights shapes character like Nietzsche once noticed i dont expect anything to fall from the tree to me but i expect a little help from ''High above''...Also i wish to be more relaxed and more on Path of love...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

My one ambition/resolution is to lower my expectations. I plan things, build my hopes up, get all excited, then it goes wrong & I feel so miserable.

I've got hopes & plans for 2013 but I'm going to force myself to accept that they may not go right. 

Pessimism is my word for 2013.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

To weed the board of muscial-political views that distort music appreciation itself.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

sospiro said:


> My one ambition/resolution is to lower my expectations. I plan things, build my hopes up, get all excited, then it goes wrong & I feel so miserable.
> 
> I've got hopes & plans for 2013 but I'm going to force myself to accept that they may not go right.
> 
> Pessimism is my word for 2013.


Keep your chin up old chap people are no what we expect and they dont return favors we bestowed to them...If we find One good person out there its like a million worthless and its our whole world...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Flamme said:


> Keep your chin up old chap people are no what we expect and they dont return favors we bestowed to them...If we find One good person out there its like a million worthless and its our whole world...


Old chap? :lol:

Actually there is one thing which I can depend on & it never lets me down.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol be careful there sweets are good servant but bad master!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I thought of a good New Years resolution finally: I'll try not to lose my wallet or my phone this year at all!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> -insert smiley-like storm cloud thingy here, for all the blustery words to come-
> 
> I think that if I make one that is supposed to be "the resolution of the year" I will feel immense pressure to work towards it and it will fall to pieces and a part of me will die. How about smaller things, reasonable things, even funny things?
> 
> ...


A lot of that could almost have come out of my mouth, if I ever spoke so much about myself (which, by the way, is a compliment to you and a criticism to myself from a psychological point of view, I realize it could be taken negatively), and I was practically coming to the conclusion of that Oscar Wilde quote anyway! As you say, "cheeky jerk" 



clavichorder said:


> I thought of a good New Years resolution finally: I'll try not to lose my wallet or my phone this year at all!


For me that would be far too great a resolution! I would have no chance.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ramako said:


> A lot of that could almost have come out of my mouth, if I ever spoke so much about myself (which, by the way, is a compliment to you and a criticism to myself from a psychological point of view, I realize it could be taken negatively), and I was practically coming to the conclusion of that Oscar Wilde quote anyway! As you say, "cheeky jerk"
> 
> For me that would be far too great a resolution! I would have no chance.


I talk about myself too much or too little, no worries. Oscar Wilde seems to have been full of quotes like that. Got to love him... I'm glad I could echo your sentiments, but there are wiser and simpler posts to be found in this thread that may feed into more hopeful feelings. Kind of a tantrum on my part.

Yeah, keeping track of stuff can be very difficult...I at least have a simple and habitual system about wallet and phone storage that I hope to adhere to, but it will not be the end of the world if either are lost, though a big pain.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Rapide said:


> To weed the board of muscial-political views that distort music appreciation itself.


Okay, that's about controlling others rapide, & we got plenty of that from you, some guy, stlukes, Couchie...but now, what about a resolution about YOURSELF?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't even know what happened to St. Lukes. He got banned while I was away and he's still gone. I do miss him...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Well I don't deny that the people I 'named and shamed' have contributed to the forum, to more or less extent. I don't deny their knowledge of and commitment to music. However I have been, many times, given the wrong end of the stick by them, and honestly I am quite bitter. I can get over it but not when rapide (who has insulted me for days on end now, this reaction is just one, I have ignored some of his other jibes, mainly on threads I make like this). Anyway, whatever these people give to the forum, I wish they can stop trying to control others. You can't control others, you can only control yourself. That's basically what this thread is about.

So let rapide talk about himself, his resolutions, not give me grief once again. I know all these games and I've had enough of them.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I hope you realise Couchie isn't actually serious 99.9% of the time! I think he just likes getting people worked up.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> I hope you realise Couchie isn't actually serious 99.9% of the time! I think he just likes getting people worked up.


Well maybe he was like the tv chef Gordon Ramsay. Not being nice is his trademark and people love him for being an *beep*hole. Its becoming prevalent today, everywhere. Being 'bad' is actually 'good.'

Anyway, I must stress that I had no part in these people being banned. I let their implied insults to me go. Its only when I get repeated insults that I get angry. Hence my reaction to rapide. I am totally against bullying of any sort, whether either overt or covert. Doing it with fancy words or as some sort of fashion statement, things like that doesn't make it right.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I hope you realise Couchie isn't actually serious 99.9% of the time! I think he just likes getting people worked up.


So then you think he's a troll?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Sid James said:


> ^^Well I don't deny that the people I 'named and shamed' have contributed to the forum, to more or less extent. I don't deny their knowledge of and commitment to music. However I have been, many times, given the wrong end of the stick by them, and honestly I am quite bitter. I can get over it but not when rapide (who has insulted me for days on end now, this reaction is just one, I have ignored some of his other jibes, mainly on threads I make like this). Anyway, whatever these people give to the forum, I wish they can stop trying to control others. You can't control others, you can only control yourself. That's basically what this thread is about.
> 
> So let rapide talk about himself, his resolutions, not give me grief once again. I know all these games and I've had enough of them.


And I thought you were going to try to be more laid-back.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

To get a job.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> I hope you realise Couchie isn't actually serious 99.9% of the time! I think he just likes getting people worked up.


He seems to be a funny fella starting from his avatar to other aspects lol


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> So then you think he's a troll?


I think he's just good humoured.


----------

